# How do i shot wedding



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2014)

Hay guise. I'm shooting a wedding with fellow forum member Runnah. How do I shot wedding and how much do I charge. Plz halp


----------



## Juga (Jan 3, 2014)

You shouldn't do it...because I said so.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

o hey tyler said:


> Hay guise. I'm shooting a wedding with fellow forum member Runnah. How do I shot wedding and how much do I charge. Plz halp




Be sure that you have your iPhone or Nokia camera phone with you as a back-up.

Because of low light you will use the native ISO.

Take your 24-70mm and your 8mm fisheye, those are all you'll need.

Whatever runnah says, do the opposite.

Be sure to be on the direct opposite side as runnah is standing and be sure that you are in all of his shots and that he is in all of yours.

AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING: if you miss a shot, stop them then, don't wait to re-do it.

Have fun.


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

You'll tell me what settings to use beforehand right?


----------



## manicmike (Jan 3, 2014)

1 meeeellion dollars.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> You'll tell me what settings to use beforehand right?



runnah, on Canon there is the A+ mode. Use that one because an A+ has to be the smartest, right?


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

ronlane said:


> runnah, on Canon there is the A+ mode. Use that one because an A+ has to be the smartest, right?



Is that the running guy or the flower?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > runnah, on Canon there is the A+ mode. Use that one because an A+ has to be the smartest, right?
> ...



The running guy is for when they are walking down the isle (or is she's a runaway bride). The Flower is for when she throws the bouquet.


----------



## NedM (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in my early twenties, and it's surprising to see that most of the older adults here know how to troll.

It's kind of creepy.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 3, 2014)

There are adults in this thread?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> You'll tell me what settings to use beforehand right?



I will give you equations involving "maths" with which you will figure out the required settings from during the ceremony.  This is surely the best and most effective way to bring you to #prostatus


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

o hey tyler said:


> I will give you equations involving "maths" with which you will figure out the required settings from during the ceremony.  This is surely the best and most effective way to bring you to #prostatus



I installed a dof calculator app on my phone.


----------



## weepete (Jan 3, 2014)

Only take an entry level body and and a 50mm f1.8, you won't need any more. Shoot everything at wide open and always focus recompose. Keep your ISO at 100 to avoid noise and don't worry if you clip, you can always edit the jpegs using the free software that shipped with your camera. Only use your on camera flash if you need night shots as that's designed to get the best photos. Make sure you use a slow shutter speed like 1/30th as then you can get those dreamy white shots that everyone wants.

Oh and dont charge any more than $50 as you'll be priced out of the market. Don't worry about contracts either as you will be fine


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

manaheim said:


> There adults in this thread?



Says the man with a Star Wars costume...


----------



## weepete (Jan 3, 2014)

manaheim said:


> There adults in this thread?



ADULTS? Where? Right, I'm off before I get grounded. BBM me when the coast is clear.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> I installed a dof calculator app on my phone.



Awesome, you'll be fine.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 3, 2014)

weepete said:


> Only take an entry level body and and a 50mm f1.8, you won't need any more. Shoot everything at wide open and always focus recompose. Keep your ISO at 100 to avoid noise and don't worry if you clip, you can always edit the jpegs using the free software that shipped with your camera. Only use your on camera flash if you need night shots as that's designed to get the best photos. Make sure you use a slow shutter speed like 1/30th as then you can get those dreamy white shots that everyone wants.  Oh and dont charge any more than $50 as you'll be priced out of the market. Don't worry about contracts either as you will be fine


Thanks for the tips brosef!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2014)

NedM said:


> I'm in my early twenties, and it's surprising to see that most of the older adults here know how to troll.
> 
> It's kind of creepy.



Dude...you're new here...o hey tyler and runnah not only are good trollers, but those guys know how to chum; how to set the hook, how to fight 'em, how to reel 'em in, how to gaff 'em, stun 'em, bleed 'em, gut 'em, ice 'em down, drop them into the hold, and then they also know EXACTLY how to behead, then fillet them back at port at the cleaning tables...


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok, well first your going to need some gear.  This lens is an absolute must to start:

Sigma APO 200-500 f/2.8/400-1000 f/5.6 Lens f/Sigma 597110

You'll also want at least 37 of the most expensive camera bodies you can get, in case the first 36 break.  Oh, and don't forget lighting:

FoxFury: Sunbolt 6 LED Spotlight/Search Light, 11,000 Lumens - TheFireStore

10 of those should do the trick nicely.  Just tell the bride not to go to a tanning booth before the ceremony.  

As to what you should charge?  Nothing.  You should be doing this just out of the goodness of your heart.  Kindness is it's own reward, after all.. lol


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Dude...you're new here...o hey tyler and runnah not only are good trollers, but those guys know how to chum; how to set the hook, how to fight 'em, how to reel 'em in, how to gaff 'em, stun 'em, bleed 'em, gut 'em, ice 'em down, drop them into the hold, and then they also know EXACTLY how to behead, then fillet them back at port at the cleaning tables...



Don't sell yourself short, you are a master baiter.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Dude...you're new here...o hey tyler and runnah not only are good trollers, but those guys know how to chum; how to set the hook, how to fight 'em, how to reel 'em in, how to gaff 'em, stun 'em, bleed 'em, gut 'em, ice 'em down, drop them into the hold, and then they also know EXACTLY how to behead, then fillet them back at port at the cleaning tables...
> ...



Thanks, runnah...coming from you, a comment like that means a lot. [ You are now back ON my Christmas card list! But sad to say, after 'the incident', the 4th of July BBQ is off-limits...but I promise to send a web gallery URL ASAP after the fact.]


----------



## runnah (Jan 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> But sad to say, after 'the incident', the 4th of July BBQ is off-limits...]



Well you and I have very different definitions of "pulled pork".


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > But sad to say, after 'the incident', the 4th of July BBQ is off-limits...]
> ...



No..no,no,no--that was not the issue: the *issue *was that ALL the tequila was gone, AND all of the toilet paper, AND all of the freaking towels were missing...


----------



## Overread (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't mind me people - just here to write down the names of the self confessed trolls for the special prize award ceremony later this year 




Ps kids - remember, adults invented the net and trolling on the net long before you were on the net ;P


----------



## snowbear (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh noz!!!!  U cant do it for freebie, cuz thats like, ru-in-ing tog jobs.  U have to charge money - like $30 is good!!


----------



## orljustin (Jan 4, 2014)

I haz cheezecamera!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Oh noz!!!!  U cant do it for freebie, cuz thats like, ru-in-ing tog jobs.  U have to charge money - like $30 is good!!



Okai so liek 30 dollers. I'll bring my android, iPhone, and windows phone to get a variety of looks and styles so I can swap through them for different effexzzzz. I should be set with that rite?


----------



## kathyt (Jan 4, 2014)

U giz r dumm.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 4, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> U giz r dumm.


No u r


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 4, 2014)

Dude, Green box and $175 minimum.


You're welcome.


----------



## Tee (Jan 4, 2014)

NedM said:


> I'm in my early twenties, and it's surprising to see that most of the older adults here know how to troll.
> 
> It's kind of creepy.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2014)

Actually Tyler I was going to ask you if you've ever met Runnah before. 

ToOoOoOOO funny.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope you'll be uploading to Facebook as you shoot.  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 4, 2014)

Derrel said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




And Derrel had just got those towels at Bed, Bath and Beyond...


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> Actually Tyler I was going to ask you if you've ever met Runnah before.  ToOoOoOOO funny.



It's Maine, we all meet up for barn raisings and witch burnings.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jan 4, 2014)

Remember to take a few extra shots with one of the hot bridesmaids ( If you're single)... (If your not,I didn't tell you this) If your images don't turn out that good,you at least might score a date.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 4, 2014)

John_Olexa said:


> Remember to take a few extra shots with one of the hot bridesmaids ( If you're single)... (If your not,I didn't tell you this) If your images don't turn out that good,you at least might score a date.


Go for the most drunk bridesmaid runnah. It will improve your chances.


----------



## runnah (Jan 4, 2014)

kathythorson said:


> Go for the most drunk bridesmaid runnah. It will improve your chances.



My game only works with female photographers on Internet forums and women with low self esteem and questionable morals. 

But in those situations I am 100% effective.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Go for the most drunk bridesmaid runnah. It will improve your chances.
> ...


Let me know how that pans out in the new year. Runnah, you had me at hello.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 4, 2014)

Tyler is an older guy? I'm pretty sure I am roughly twice his age..


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 5, 2014)

amolitor said:


> Tyler is an older guy? I'm pretty sure I am roughly twice his age..


Really?  You only look to be about 5-6 years old in your avatar pic.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2014)

Josh66 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > Tyler is an older guy? I'm pretty sure I am roughly twice his age..
> ...


----------



## amolitor (Jan 5, 2014)

There was an ugly episode during which everyone was bunnies briefly. I have since forgotten how to change my avatar.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2014)

Guise like I'm rly scrood here liek what do I do omg. I have a Nikon d40 and kit lens.


----------



## manaheim (Jan 6, 2014)

amolitor said:


> There was an ugly episode during which everyone was bunnies briefly. I have since forgotten how to change my avatar.



That was the greatest day ever.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 6, 2014)

Tyler, can't wait to see your instagrammed gallery of wedding imagery.  Are you and Runnah going to share credits, or is it going to be a battle to the finish, image-wise, with the "winner" doing all the editing?  Were shovels and de-icing gear part of the shoot?  How many thermal blankets did you guys go through?


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> going to share credits, or is it going to be a battle to the finish, image-wise, with the "winner" doing all the editing?



I downloaded a bunch of sweet photoshop actions and I'll just batch all the photos through that.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you find any "actions" for the photography part?  Oh wait - that's the Scene modes.  Nemmind.  I'm sure you had the "running man" and the "fireworks" settings give you the scintillating results we know your camera is capable of.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Did you find any "actions" for the photography part?  Oh wait - that's the Scene modes.  Nemmind.  I'm sure you had the "running man" and the "fireworks" settings give you the scintillating results we know your camera is capable of.



I had a moment of horror as I realized I don't have the running guy on my dial. Then I realized that since I am now a "paid photographer", therefore I am a "professional photographer". So that eased my mind greatly.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 6, 2014)

manaheim said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > There was an ugly episode during which everyone was bunnies briefly. I have since forgotten how to change my avatar.
> ...



yes. yes it was.


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

Which one of these will work best?

Hoodman WristShot DSLR Support System H-WS1 B&H Photo Video

Or how about this one?

Dot Line DLC V9 HDSLR Camera Support DL-V9 B&H Photo Video


----------



## amolitor (Jan 6, 2014)

Just get a remote and then glue the camera to your head.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 6, 2014)

o hey tyler said:


> I have a Nikon d40 and kit lens.


So do I!


----------



## Tom23 (Jan 6, 2014)

runnah said:


> Hoodman WristShot DSLR Support System H-WS1 B&H Photo Video



Oh my...


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 6, 2014)

amolitor said:


> Just get a remote and then glue the camera to your head.


Instead, just get one of those new fangled Mirrorless Cameras that take pictures automatically by itself.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Instead, just get one of those new fangled Mirrorless Cameras that take pictures automatically by itself.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=63780"/>



This is what I need to take pro fotos rite?


----------



## runnah (Jan 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Instead, just get one of those new fangled Mirrorless Cameras that take pictures automatically by itself.



If I take the mirror out of mine will that improve the quality?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2014)

You should be able to get like 20 frames per second without the mirror.  Plus, it will be much more quiet.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, since you two are cool cats, you will need to apply the solarize filter to all the images.  Because, you know, they'll be cool. Even cooler than selective color.  Nothing like looking back at the album in 30 years, and admiring the shimmering rainbows across the features of the bride and groom.  Takes care of color balance issues, and even does a decent job of obscuring identities.  Just in case the identities of the parties needed to be obscured.  Oh, and you are going to print these on 4x6 metallic paper, right?


----------



## runnah (Jan 18, 2014)

Mission accomplished. Tyler is a pro and was great learning from him.

Who'd a thought a kit lens and direct flash would work so well.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooo - don't forget to make some selective color, like the wine glass and the bride and groom a dreary grey.


----------



## baturn (Jan 19, 2014)

Pheeew! My buddy just asked me to do his granddaughter's wedding and I've been looking all over for a tutorial. Thanks all.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> Majeed Badizadegan said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Tyler I was going to ask you if you've ever met Runnah before. ToOoOoOOO funny.
> ...


I didn't see you at the last witch burning. You really should work on your attendance for our local events...


----------



## DaveStephan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, Whenever I shot wedding, I bring 2 cameras, 1 additional as back up, so that if something goes wrong with your primary camera, you have a back up. 
You can use a 24-70 f2.8 as medium zoom, this focal length is great for shooting wedding portraits and offers both wide and tight perspectives. Using an external flash can come to your aid when you need to get a shot that is just too dark to get otherwise.


----------



## DaveStephan (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, Whenever I shot wedding, I bring 2 cameras, 1 additional as back up, so that if something goes wrong with your primary camera, you have a back up. 
You can use a 24-70 f2.8 as medium zoom, this focal length is great for shooting wedding portraits and offers both wide and tight perspectives.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 22, 2014)

I do it the easy way i buy one of these for every table http://www.ilfordphoto.com/pressroom/article.asp?n=154 then collect them at the end of the day and charge £5000 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2014)

DaveStephan said:


> Hi, Whenever I shot wedding, I bring 2 cameras, 1 additional as back up, so that if something goes wrong with your primary camera, you have a back up. You can use a 24-70 f2.8 as medium zoom, this focal length is great for shooting wedding portraits and offers both wide and tight perspectives. Using an external flash can come to your aid when you need to get a shot that is just too dark to get otherwise.



Hai Daev. I don't use 24-70s because of the boring focal range, I liek priems.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 22, 2014)

o hey tyler said:


> Hay guise. I'm shooting a wedding with fellow forum member Runnah. How do I shot wedding and how much do I charge. Plz halp



Make Runnah do all the gopher work. Chill at the open bar most of the night. Only take the important shots where everyone is posed and standing still. Make sure to berate Runnah;s performance as well.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 22, 2014)

DiskoJoe said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Hay guise. I'm shooting a wedding with fellow forum member Runnah. How do I shot wedding and how much do I charge. Plz halp
> ...



wont affect Runnah....
hes used to it.


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Well will be different to only have one person berating me.


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2014)

How much you charge is based on how much you think they can pay, then double it.  Pay attention to what kind of car they drive.  If it is a nicer car than you have, double it again.  Find out where they are going on honeymoon.  If they are going on a trip around the world, double it again.  If the bride's mother made the flowers, and her father got his best friend to furnish a roasted hog, then forget it, you have other fish to fry.


----------



## falcontertomt (Jan 23, 2014)

Nubs teh lot O' ya. Everyone knows you shoot jpeg so you can take more fotos, hold the shutter button down and you will be sure not to miss anything...

Oh and MS Paint > Photoshop DUH!   *Ducks*


----------



## Designer (Jan 23, 2014)

falcontertomt said:


> Oh and MS Paint > Photoshop DUH!   *Ducks*



I'm sure he is already planning to "instagram" his shots.


----------



## falcontertomt (Jan 23, 2014)

Designer said:


> falcontertomt said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and MS Paint > Photoshop DUH!   *Ducks*
> ...



Touche'


----------

